# Roatan and Costa Maya info wanted!



## dixie (Jan 3, 2010)

We are cruising to these two ports this February. We have never been there b4. So, What do you like to go there??


----------



## Judy (Jan 3, 2010)

Which ship are you cruising on?  Roatan is one of our favorite dive destinations.  We dive in Costa Maya also.


----------



## dixie (Jan 3, 2010)

No, we will be on the Voyager of the Seas. My husband wants to scuba dive. who do you reccommend in Roatan and Costa maya? Which place is the best to scuba dive and why?

thanks for any info!


----------



## moonstone (Jan 3, 2010)

Have a look at the forums at;  http://boards.cruisecritic.com/  -lots of info on various cruises, itineraries & ports of call. I found a wealth of info there for our cruise 3 years ago.
~Diane


----------



## Pat H (Jan 3, 2010)

Not much in Roatan. A few shops right at the dock but that was it. We had bad weather so we didn't book any excursions. People who had booked a beach day said it was beautiful but because of the weather it wasn't enjoyable.


----------



## Judy (Jan 4, 2010)

When we sailed to Roatan on the Carnival Legend last May, we dove with Subway Watersports.  http://www.subwaywatersports.com/  We were very happy with them.  Their shop and boats are located reasonably close to the cruise port.  They picked us up at the cruise dock and got us back again on time. http://www.subwaywatersports.com/Other/shore_excursion.htm The water had excellent visibility and the reef was very healthy.  Lots of fish.  

In Costa Maya we dove with the cruise ship excursion because we weren't able to find an alternative.  They used small boats which we like, but the water was rough which we don't.  Vis wasn't that great.  Roatan was a much better dive experience.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2010)

I went on the NCL Spirit to Roatan about 3 years ago and the ship charged us $50 a person to go to their beach club for the day.  I think it included a free pina colada and beach chairs.  We brought our snorkel equipment and there was a nice reef not far from the shore that was beautiful.  The beach is nice but for $50 per person you could probably take a cab and hire a private tour to the better beaches and have lunch too.  The took us on  a school bus without A/C and it was in the summer so super hot.  :annoyed:


----------



## Judy (Jan 5, 2010)

chriskre said:


> The beach is nice but for $50 per person you could probably take a cab and hire a private tour to the better beaches and have lunch too.  The took us on  a school bus without A/C and it was in the summer so super hot.  :annoyed:



When I was investigating Roatan before our last cruise, I discovered that most places to spend the day were far from the cruise pier and expensive taxi drives away.  Subway Watersports was the only one I found that was reasonably close.  I was looking mainly for dive operations, so I might have missed some closer recreations of other types.  

You might want to read and/or ask on www.cruisecritic.com and www.scubaboard.com and check out the offerings on www.shoretrips.com  I've been on Shore Trips excursions before and they were reliable.  They usually cost more than doing it on your own, but less than the ship's excursions.


----------

